

A lovingly-designed vim cheat sheet - mcantor
http://www.vimcheatsheet.com

======
mcantor
Free version available here:
[https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0165/4168/files/preview.pn...](https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0165/4168/files/preview.png)

